# Hello again!



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will start using my blog again, mainly to store interresting posts, where I get in depth with links and info in the comments. This will be as a diary for me, helping me to sort things, but if you want to follow me, you are welcome.

By the way, today I had a very nice experance! I discovered Bartoks piano music, through Jeno Jando. Amazing music, and an amazing pianist.









*BARTOK, B.: Piano Music, Vol. 1 (Jando) - Suite for piano / 7 Sketches / Piano Sonata*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will also talk about whatever that came across my mind.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar;bt2193 said:


> I will also talk about whatever that came across my mind.


testing testing testing


----------

